# Westell Versalink Firewall-User Defined Rules Help



## bozo4981 (Oct 30, 2009)

HW Firewall-user define rules help 
I have a Westel Versalink modem\router that has a firewall, and have had it set to "highest" setting for over a year, with no problems. 

I recently I could not send mail (recieve was fine), so through troubleshooting with my host, I changed the outgoing port to 587, per their suggestion. Still couldn't send mail, until I lowered the FW to lowest setting.

There is settings for, highest, medium, lowest, none, & custom. For h,m,l setting, there is the ability to "edit", where it takes you to a window to see & edit the "user defined rules". Here are the rules for the medium setting


> :title [ Security Level Medium OUT rules ]
> 
> begin
> # Protocol Match conditions
> ...


I tried adding the line in red above, hoping that would allow me to send mail, but that did not work either.

Is there a "rule" that I could insert to allow sending mail, with a higher level for the FW?


----------

